# Ghetto Air Box



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Hey I was wondering if someone could send me direction on how to do the ghetto air box.

Exrreme gave me the webpage but I also it.
so extreme if u is out there send me that webpage or IM me on AIM peace


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*hope this helps!!!*

this is for the b15 modesl but i think is the same procedure, but don't quote me on that http://www.b15sentra.net/modules.ph...owTo&file=index&func=show_ind_cat&id_cat=3#15


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well I installed the ghetto air intake have not noticed any changes..

can anyone tell me what I should be looking/hearing for?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*ghetto air intake.....*

how about getting another junked or flooded mass airflow meter and gutting it out then sealing the rectangle cover and bolting up end to end with the car's MAF, then getting a cone filter to fit, instant adapter to any filter or CAI extension, or whatever you feel like it......


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well you really shouldnt just hear it when it idles but at highway speeds you should be able to hear it a little louder when you hit the gas. That looks pretty ugly though. Why not just get a MAF adaptor and a cone filter. Its still nasty but looks better than that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok I just did the ghetto airbox trick on my 96 sentra GXE today but I'm wondering about a couple things. First of all I didn't bother taking out the bottom part of the factory air intake thing because the screws were really tight and I didn't bother getting out the POWER TOOLS.

So, I just turned the top part upside down, ducttaped the filter onto the top part and reattatched the wires and the screw for the tightening thingajigger. It works pretty well because the clips on the bottom part of the intake can now clip onto the top of the now upside down top part and hold it on well.

So now the filter is pointed up and kind of sticks out. The hood closes fine but I'm just wondering if the hood is somewhat inhibiting air from getting into the filter. I can't see under the hood when the hood is down obviously so I can't tell how close the hood comes to the filter. My engine now has a nice sound when I hit the gas and it seems to help acceleration but I just am really really scared (right word?) to fry my engine or not let enough air in or something!

If you don't get what I'm trying to explain yet think you can help just PM and I'll try to either take a picture or draw one for you.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*ghetto air box.....*

the maf to maf idea looks alright, it gives it the "factory" look, and if youdo it right, there is a threathening hissing sound at idle, and a nice romp at about 34 to 44 hundred rpm's, pretty much a sleeper, and about the upside-down air box, worse case would be some underhood scratches and lowered gas mileage, less air, more fuel to keep up with demands........


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*differant approach*

http://serjimr.tripod.com/airbox.html 
this guy had a slightly differant approach to the ghetto airbox mod. i just unbolted the bottom half of the box and tied the top half to the strut tower, to hold it up. with the filter facing down where the airbox used to be this is plenty of space for it to suck in air.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

if u are really hurtin for money go to ebay and buy there i got my intake there for like 40 bucks and it works great


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

My old ghetto setup looked like this


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn sorry but that looks ghetto.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ghetto, hells yeah, but it was quickly changed to a MAF adapeter and K&N cone filter..soon to be HS CAI


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey does your car sound louder with the MAF adapter and the K&N filter? I have the adapter and filter but havent had time to put it on.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris, 
From the drivers seat, my intake is as loud, if not louder than my exhaust under certain rpm/load conditions. My exhaust consists of...
Stock maifold
2" pipe from the maniflod back
removed secondary cat
Dynomax Ultra-Flow bullet muffler(in place of secondary cat)
Last but not least, my Ultra-Rice 4" Bosal tip.


----------

